# PLLs used by Mats Valk



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

If anyone wants the Plls used by Mats Valk, here are those plls.
Timestamps are in the description of the video if you want to watch a specific alg!
Skip to 0:40 as I ramble for a bit in the begining!






Any feedback is appreciated!
Criticism is appreciated as long as it is constructive!
And also, your though on this video/plls or the thumbnail!

Thanks You for Reading/ Watching

Regards,
CriticalCubing


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 8, 2014)

Cool, but was it really that helpful to make a video of PLLs that, for the most part, are widely known and used by a lot of cubers? I would think that if you were going to make something like this, how he fingertricks the algs would make for a much more interesting video.

Edit: Dene did it better.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2014)

HANG ON, ARE YOU FOR REAL, THESE ARE THE PLLS BY MATS VALK? | THE PLLS BY MATS VALK ARE DISPLAYED IN THIS VIDEO FOR REAL?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

Wasn't really helpful to make a video on algorithms that everyone in the advanced speedsolving community knows...finger-tricks may help though, but that means you have to execute it just like him

Edit: ninja'd

And yea, what Dene said too


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wasn't really helpful to make a video on algorithms that everyone in the advanced speedsolving community knows...


I agree, although I don't know that V perm. I use R' U R' U' R D' R' (D+regrip) R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I agree, although I don't know that V perm. I use R' U' R' U R D' R' (D+regrip) R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2.



I actually started with the one you use, but I find the one in the video better. 

Also, I find that doing U' y is better than d'


----------



## typeman5 (Apr 8, 2014)

lol at first i thought that the title said pills instead of plls


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 8, 2014)

You asked us not to dislike the video then removed the option to, this is a dictatorship.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> You asked us not to dislike the video then removed the option to, this is a dictatorship.



After browsing his channel, I think he does that for all of his videos that he knows will not be embraced by the speedsolving community.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I agree, although I don't know that V perm. I use R' U' R' U R D' R' (D+regrip) R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2.


Doesn't work...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wasn't really helpful to make a video on algorithms that everyone in the advanced speedsolving community knows...finger-tricks may help though, but that means you have to execute it just like him
> 
> Edit: ninja'd
> 
> And yea, what Dene said too





Dene said:


> HANG ON, ARE YOU FOR REAL, THESE ARE THE PLLS BY MATS VALK? | THE PLLS BY MATS VALK ARE DISPLAYED IN THIS VIDEO FOR REAL?



These are the PLL used by Mats himself. I saw through some of his walkthrough videos to verify some plls and yup, he uses these 



Tim Major said:


> You asked us not to dislike the video then removed the option to, this is a dictatorship.


I do that because dislike demotivate me and I have a passion for making videos. I make a video, write script, record in more in 1 take, editing, thumbnails, logos etc. There is so much work done and then when I see a dislike I am like there is no use doing this and most dislikes come after I create a thread for it, later on there are some likes but seeing dislikes first is not good for me so I disable them! I might enable them again but who knows, if I get dislikes, I will disable them again  This is to keep myself safe from haters and continue doing what my passion is  




brian724080 said:


> After browsing his channel, I think he does that for all of his videos that he knows will not be embraced by the speedsolving community.


Read above please! and thanks for browsing through my channel 



mark49152 said:


> Doesn't work...



That V perm is R U R' U ' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
I used that but the regrip is slow so I changed to the one used by Mats


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That V perm is R U R' U ' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> I used that but the regrip is slow so I changed to the one used by Mats


I mean, the alg in TDM's post doesn't work...


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That V perm is R U R' U ' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
> I used that but the regrip is slow so I changed to the one used by Mats



He's talking about the one TDM posted, that one you posted is just the one in the video. Personally, I don't really like doing Dw', especially for big cubes (obviously). Nonetheless, my execution is still pretty slow...


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> He's talking about the one TDM posted, that one you posted is just the one in the video. Personally, I don't really like doing Dw', especially for big cubes (obviously). Nonetheless, my execution is still pretty slow...



In video instead of doing a regrip and then doing it, a small d makes it helpful to do it!
d = U' + hidden y rotation


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Doesn't work...


Fixed.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> That V perm is R U R' U ' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F



That doesn't work either.
Here, take a look.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I do that because dislike demotivate me and I have a yadda yadda yadda




Why not try making videos that people don't dislike instead? All feed back is constructive.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> That doesn't work either.
> Here, take a look.


Ahh, sorry. This is the alg
R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F



applemobile said:


> Why not try making videos that people don't dislike instead? All feed back is constructive.



Some people just come to dislike thiv video. They dont see the content inside. I know this as a fact I know some people who do this


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Fixed.


Thanks! I may have found my new V perm. Currently I do the RUD one after z but I find the rotation annoying. Yours is great.

The one in the video is the first V perm I learned, from Badmephisto. I never got that to flow well for me.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm feeling cool because I always used that V perm


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Some people just come to dislike thiv video. They dont see the content inside. I know this as a fact I know some people who do this


Nobody dislikes videos without watching them. If you don't want people to dislike your videos, don't upload the ones that people are going to dislike.


mark49152 said:


> Thanks! I may have found my new V perm. Currently I do the RUD one after z but I find the rotation annoying. Yours is great.
> 
> The one in the video is the first V perm I learned, from Badmephisto. I never got that to flow well for me.


I didn't either. I tried so many before finding one that I liked. This alg is actually the optimal one from Cube Explorer with a couple of rotations (R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' Dw R2); I then tried to do it like those 'French G perms' to remove rotations, and it worked.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> *Nobody dislikes videos without watching them. If you don't want people to dislike your videos, don't upload the ones that people are going to dislike.*
> 
> I didn't either. I tried so many before finding one that I liked. This alg is actually the optimal one from Cube Explorer with a couple of rotations (R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' Dw R2); I then tried to do it like those 'French G perms' to remove rotations, and it worked.



I think my videos are good. Before uploading I show it to some cubers from my school and depending on their comments, I improve the video or upload it. You might think like that but hey, this world is partial and you cannot evade partiality so I am cool with that! and I know people dislike without watching as I was one of them when I was younger. Whatever video, good or bad. Open link in new tab > dislike > close tab, That was what I did but I have mended my ways


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I think my videos are good. Before uploading I show it to some cubers from my school and depending on their comments, I improve the video or upload it. You might think like that but hey, this world is partial and you cannot evade partiality so I am cool with that! and I know people dislike without watching as I was one of them when I was younger. Whatever video, good or bad. Open link in new tab > dislike > close tab, That was what I did but I have mended my ways



I agree with what you said, but if they really are good, people will know and they will like it, so you shouldn't worry about the dislikes and/or the mean comments early on in your Youtube career (if you're planning to have one). You should persevere and stay open to comments and ratings, and obviously, make your videos useful. From the quality of your videos, I can tell that you've been putting a lot of effort into your videos (can improve on sound quality though), but as I've said before, you aren't really showing any good finger tricks for the algorithms, and that's why people dislike your video.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I agree with what you said, but if they really are good, people will know and they will like it, so you shouldn't worry about the dislikes and/or the mean comments early on in your Youtube career (if you're planning to have one). You should persevere and stay open to comments and ratings, and obviously, make your videos useful. From the quality of your videos, I can tell that you've been putting a lot of effort into your videos (can improve on sound quality though), but as I've said before, you aren't really showing any good finger tricks for the algorithms, and that's why people dislike your video.


I understand where you are coming from! Okay. I am yet to buy a mic, I am planning for it on my birthday which is pretty late!
Ok, I will try to improve upon that! Thanks for the feedback


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> This alg is actually the optimal one from Cube Explorer with a couple of rotations (R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' y R2 U' R2' Dw R2); I then tried to do it like those 'French G perms' to remove rotations, and it worked.


Now all I need is RUD N perms without the z...


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I agree, although I don't know that V perm. I use R' U R' U' R D' R' (D+regrip) R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2.



I hate you. I know you've posted elsewhere in the past about your beloved V perm, but seriously, what the flock man, I'm trying to learn full OLL and you throw this doozy of an alg my way?

Please refrain from posting any more awesome PLLs till I've finished learning OLL.

TYVM.

Pip 


mark49152 said:


> Now all I need is RUD N perms without the z...



^^^ THIS!!

I assume you use the 'French' Gs, Mark?

I'm in a similar position - my Ns aren't awful, but the cube rotation kills me in actual solves!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I agree, although I don't know that V perm. I use R' U R' U' R D' R' (D+regrip) R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2.



R U' R U R' D R D' R [U' D] R2 U R2 D' R2 is a very similar alg which can be done regripless


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Now all I need is RUD N perms without the z...


I don't know any, but here's what I got from Cube Explorer:
Na: R2 D' R U' R' U (D + regrip right thumb to B) R2 U D' R U2 R' U2 D R' is good, except for that regrip
Nb: R' U2 R' U2 R U2 D' R U' R2 D R' D' R2 D? The last D' has to be done with the left hand; idk if that'd be possible to do fast...
R2 D R' U R U' D' R2 U' D R' U2 R U2 D' R is again, not great, but one of the best I could find.



pipkiksass said:


> I hate you. I know you've posted elsewhere in the past about your beloved V perm, but seriously, what the flock man, I'm trying to learn full OLL and you throw this doozy of an alg my way?
> 
> Please refrain from posting any more awesome PLLs till I've finished learning OLL.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I just love it so much so I post it everywhere! Also...


> Please refrain from posting any more awesome PLLs till I've finished learning OLL.





Spoiler: No



M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
M2 U M U2 M' U M2
M2 U M' U2 M U M2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
F U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' F'
R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'
R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2
R' U' l D2' l' U R d R2' U' R2 U' R2'
R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' F' U' F R U R' F U2' R
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
R2' F' R U R U' R' F' R U2' R' U2 R' F2 R2


I'm so evil  But you probably know half of them already...



ryanj92 said:


> R U' R U R' D R D' R [U' D] R2 U R2 D' R2 is a very similar alg which can be done regripless


That's the front/back mirror. It's good in that it can be done regripless, but aside from that I find it slower to execute.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

How do you add spoilers like when you click show, it will show. I dont have that option here 

As far as V perm goes. I used this one before= R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
and could sub 2 on good days but mostly 2.1 2.2. 

Who can sub 1 v perm ?


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> How do you add spoilers like when you click show, it will show. I dont have that option here



You have to code it in: ["spoiler]texttexttext[/spoiler]
If you want a custom message like TDM's got there: ["spoiler=Custom Message]texttexttext[/spoiler]
All without the double quotes


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> You have to code it in: ["spoiler]texttexttext[/spoiler]
> If you want a custom message like TDM's got there: ["spoiler=Custom Message]texttexttext[/spoiler]
> All without the double quotes





Spoiler: Thank You



Thank You very much Brian


----------



## Renslay (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Spoiler: Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You very much Brian



Also note that there is a "Go Advanced" button on the bottom right. If you click there, there are a bunch of additional post-formating things, including the Spoiler button, embedding videos, inserting plain text / source code, tables, etc.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 8, 2014)

Your videos would seem a lot better to me if you got rid with the all caps titles. They're just annoying and they look unprofessional.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Your videos would seem a lot better to me if you got rid with the all caps titles. They're just annoying and they look unprofessional.



Okies! I thought it looked cool but anyway I will change it the next time I log in  



Renslay said:


> Also note that there is a "Go Advanced" button on the bottom right. If you click there, there are a bunch of additional post-formating things, including the Spoiler button, embedding videos, inserting plain text / source code, tables, etc.


Thank You for your help. Yeah! I found those.
Silly me


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> If you want a custom message like TDM's got there: ["spoiler=Custom Message]texttexttext[/spoiler]


[noparse]


Spoiler: Custom Message



text


[/noparse]


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 8, 2014)

I learned the one in the video first as well but switched. I want to see someone who can sub-1 the one in the video and do a slow mo finger trick video. The V perm that is


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 8, 2014)

ITT: Algs that everyone knows done without Mats' style. Also, V-perms.



ryanj92 said:


> R U' R U R' D R D' R [U' D] R2 U R2 D' R2 is a very similar alg which can be done regripless



I generated that V-perm =D


----------



## Chree (Apr 8, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ITT: Algs that everyone knows done without Mats' style. Also, V-perms.



All in all, I think it's a little disingenuous to invoke Mats without his involvement, his input, or how he actually executes the algs. It would be more honest if you had open communication with Mats and made absolutely sure his style was included in this.

Let Mats himself make a video on Mats' PLLs. There's no need to ride his coat tails. You can make a video about YOUR PLLs.

Edit: And RUL V-Perms... (via CLL Smooth):

2H - R' U2 R U2 L U' R' U L' U L U' R U L'
OH - R' U2 R U2 z U R' D' R U' R U R' D R U'

Easily F/B/L/R mirrorable. I do the standard V most of the time, though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I generated that V-perm =D



Well thankyou for that, I love it  I bumped into it on a TellerWest fingertricks video...


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 8, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I assume you use the 'French' Gs, Mark?
> 
> I'm in a similar position - my Ns aren't awful, but the cube rotation kills me in actual solves!


Yeah French G's all the way. I don't find my z-RUD N-perms quite as awkward as the V- perm as there's no need to AUF first. For some reason AUF then rotate feels awkward, maybe because I AUF with right index while trying to rotate towards that hand.



ryanj92 said:


> R U' R U R' D R D' R [U' D] R2 U R2 D' R2 is a very similar alg which can be done regripless


Awesome, that one's even better


----------



## TDM (Apr 8, 2014)

dbax0999 said:


> Just gonna leave this here


He made this video after seeing that page and deciding everyone needed a video of those algs.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> He made this video after seeing that page and deciding everyone needed a video of those algs.


Yep, Brest had posted this and I saw this. At first I thought I will only use this but later on I was seeing some walkthrough solves and etc stuff by Mats and people were asking him to show his PLLs. Mats had not uploaded any video on his youtube channel so I though of taking this initiative!
And people saying Mats showing these algs so they know how to fingertrick it. Cant you make your own fingertricks which suit your style instead of copying some other person. I always make my own fingertrick. One example can be found when I showed the E perm and in stead of pushing D back and forth, I did it to U layer! That suite my style better!


----------



## Chree (Apr 8, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> And people saying Mats showing these algs so they know how to fingertrick it. Cant you make your own fingertricks which suit your style instead of copying some other person. I always make my own fingertrick. One example can be found when I showed the E perm and in stead of pushing D back and forth, I did it to U layer! That suite my style better!



The point is that if you call a video "Mats Valk's PLLs", you better be able to perform them like Mats Valk, because that's what people want to see.

Making a video showing very common PLLs without any speed demonstrations and then slapping Mats' name and face on it is misleading.

The music was cool, though.


----------



## Dene (Apr 9, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> These are the PLL used by Mats himself. I saw through some of his walkthrough videos to verify some plls and yup, he uses these )



I was being extremely sarcastic.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> I was being extremely sarcastic.



For future reference, the appropriate markup for this is either:

[SARCASM] your text here [/SARCASM]

Or, alternatively:

[IRONY] your text here [/IRONY]

You must not have got the memo. I'll check the mailing list.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 9, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> For future reference, the appropriate markup for this is either:
> 
> [SARCASM] your text here [/SARCASM]
> 
> ...


Irony and sarcasm are different things.

Edit: Apparently they are... never mind.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Irony and sarcasm are different things.
> 
> Edit: Apparently they are... never mind.



Haha, you confused me for a bit there


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 9, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Well thankyou for that, I love it  I bumped into it on a TellerWest fingertricks video...


Yep! I asked if he'd consider making a video on it, and he just went and did it =)
He executes it very similarly to how I do, too. The main difference is the ending R2, where he does R2' and I do R2.


pipkiksass said:


> For future reference, the appropriate markup for this is either:
> 
> [SARCASM] your text here [/SARCASM]
> 
> ...



bj


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 9, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> bj



Please expand.


----------



## Kit Clement (Apr 9, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I do that because dislike demotivate me and I have a passion for making videos. I make a video, write script, record in more in 1 take, editing, thumbnails, logos etc. There is so much work done and then when I see a dislike I am like there is no use doing this and most dislikes come after I create a thread for it, later on there are some likes but seeing dislikes first is not good for me so I disable them! I might enable them again but who knows, if I get dislikes, I will disable them again  This is to keep myself safe from haters and continue doing what my passion is



It's clear that you put a significant amount of time into the actual making of the videos, but there's very little time put into the content, which is what cubers are really looking for. A flashy, well-edited video with all the PLLs that we already know isn't as good as a rough video that details the exact fingertricks that Mats uses to achieve his speed. Putting a lot of work into a half-baked idea doesn't help it be any more well received. Just look at Noah's videos as an example, the man couldn't edit his way out of a paper bag, but his videos are universally well-received due to the amount of time he spends on the content.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Yep! I asked if he'd consider making a video on it, and he just went and did it =)
> He executes it very similarly to how I do, too. The main difference is the ending R2, where he does R2' and I do R2.


How do others execute this? I've been practising since yesterday and found it easiest to do all U/D face turns with left hand, except the final U.


----------

